# D-Linkrouter (DI-604) kann nicht konfiguriert werden



## Belphegor (25. November 2003)

hiho leute, 
jedesmal wenn ich versuche über die adresse http://192.168.0.1 meinen grade erworbenen router zu konfigurieren, bekomme ich die meldung "seite nicht erreichbar". hat jemand schonmal ähnliche probleme gehabt und weiß worans liegen kann? 

mein os ist xp
mein isp ist ISH 

gruß belph


----------



## LightForCe (25. November 2003)

Moin geh mal in Netzwerkumgebung->Eingenschaften->TCP/IP udn stell mal dort ein das der IP und so von selbst zuweißt bzw der ROuter zu weißt wenn nich dann geb dir mal die IP 192.168.0.2 udn Subnetmask 255.255.255.0 DNS Server 192.168.0.1

MFG


----------



## Tim C. (25. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von LightForCe _
> *Moin geh mal in Netzwerkumgebung->Eingenschaften->TCP/IP udn stell mal dort ein das der IP und so von selbst zuweißt bzw der ROuter zu weißt wenn nich dann geb dir mal die IP 192.168.0.2 udn Subnetmask 255.255.255.0 DNS Server 192.168.0.1
> 
> MFG *


Und wenn du das, genauso wie ich schwer zu entschlüsseln findest, dann mach es so (ist das ganze von oben aber verstänlich ausgedrückt *g*)

Stelle in den Eigenschaften des TCP/IP Protokolls ein "IP automatisch beziehen" wenn es danach immer noch nicht funktioniert und du dir sicher bist, dass der Router die IP 192.168.0.1 hat, dann setze deine IP von Hand auf 192.168.0.2 und die Subnetmask auf 255.255.255.0 und versuche es dann erneut.

Jeh nach Betriebssystem ist nach dem Ändern der TCP Einstellungen ein Neustart nötig, damit diese wirksam werden.


----------



## Belphegor (25. November 2003)

hab alles ma so eingestellt wie ihr gesagt habt aber das gleiche wie vorher passierte. kam kurz in die anmeldung des routers und schon ging nix mehr


----------



## HL_Timberwolf (26. November 2003)

Wenn du die Einstellungen wie oben beschrieben durchgeführt habe setze erst mal einen Ping auf den Router bevor du in die Konfiguration rein wilsst.

bei meinem D-Link 900AP+ ist als Standart IP Addi bei Auslieferung die IP 192.168.0.50 vorgegeben.

So wie du dein Problem schilderst gibt es eine IP Konflikt.
d.h. zwei Komponenten in deinem Netzwerk haben die gleiche IP Addresse.


----------



## Belphegor (26. November 2003)

nein einen ip-konflikt gibt es nicht


----------



## beruwe (22. März 2004)

Die Einstellung im Internetexplorer-Optionen müssen auf 

Benutzerauthentifizierung :

- Benutzeranmeldung 

- mit Benutzernamem und Kennwort anmelden

eingestellt sein

mfg


----------

